# PassYourStateExam.com roofing license study cd? Is It worth It?



## jake s (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey, Im on my second try now too pass the Illinois license roofing test for residencial limited, with 57% on my first test, so now I was looking online for some study guides and I came across this site PassYourStateExam.com does anyone know anything about this site? Is I worth it? thanks for your help:yes:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

It's probably worth it for you, since you bombed out by so much.

Check out Continental Testing Services website, who administers the test and see if they have any recommendations.

Ed


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

Many people have passed the exams after purchasing the Cd's and materials from them. I think the materials are worth buying to pass the exam with flying colors.


----------

